# Uk state pension



## HIMMY123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi Guys

Just some info, 

Changes you may or may not be aware of or considered

Ni contributions have increased now to 35 years from 30 years previously and the age when you can claim has increased as well

if you dont have the full 35 years contributions you can make additional ones to increase your pension

Each additional full year gives you an added 4.45 GBP per week currently ( full year being April to March) Class 2 Ni contributions are currently 2.80 GBP per week and are paid either quarterly, or yearly in most cases

Some countries were we retire the pension is not indexed linked, so any increase via the Budget are not passed on, luckily Philippines has an a agreement with the Philippines and any increase is received

Info might be useful to some

HIMMY123


----------

